# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > سوال: استفاده از soap client suds در پایتون

## hamidnourani

سلام دوستان من میخوام به وب سرویس ذکر شده در ذیل وصل بشم و اطلاعات بگیرم ولی هر کاری میکنم با خطا همراه میشود و نمیتونم کاری بکنم کلا قفل شده، 
برای نمونه جهت اتصال به متد company به آدرس ذیل نگاه کنید:
آدرس 1
و جهت تشکیل فایل نمونه به این آدرس نگاه کنید:
آدرس 2
کدی که توی وب پیشنهاد شده همیشه خطا میده و خیلی کنده لطفا کمک کنید:
from suds.xsd.doctor import ImportDoctor, Import
from suds.client import Client


url = 'http://www.tsetmc.com/WebService/TsePublicV2.asmx?WSDL'
imp = Import('http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/')
imp.filter.add('http://some/namespace/A')
doctor = ImportDoctor(imp)
client = Client(url, doctor=doctor)

اطلاعات مورد نیاز برای شما:
usename:mgamini
pass:123456
Flow:0
با تشکر

----------


## hamidnourani

کلا کسی تو این فرومًجواب نمیده

----------


## hamidnourani

واقعا متاسفم که اینقدر بچه های این فروم در زمینه پایتون ضعیف هستند .

----------

